# Your best 2022 acquisition so far?



## Akarin (Jun 19, 2022)

My inbox is about to throw up from all the "summer sales are starting."

So I was wondering, what is what you consider your best library purchase this year?

I'll start: Spitfire Appassionata. It's the "CSS killer" that I've been waiting for. Manageable section sizes. Not too big, not too small. Beautiful legato. Vibrato based on dynamics. Air sound. Minimal CC1 work required to sound expressive out of the box. Great mic choice to suit and blend with other libraries (my most used combo in recent projects is Appassionata with Berlin Strings short articulations.)


----------



## holywilly (Jun 19, 2022)

Orchestral Tools Berlin Con Sordino Strings, the best muted strings ever sampled with comprehensive articulations.


----------



## Akarin (Jun 19, 2022)

holywilly said:


> Orchestral Tools Berlin Con Sordino Strings, the best muted strings ever sampled with comprehensive articulations.


This comes as a close second... only because I haven't used them as much yet.


----------



## AMBi (Jun 19, 2022)

Cinematic Strings 2 and I wish I made it much sooner.
The smooth, airy tone is just so pleasant to the ears I love it.

Hammers + Waves is a close second.


----------



## Robert_G (Jun 19, 2022)

Akarin said:


> I'll start: Spitfire Appassionata. It's the "CSS killer" that I've been waiting for.


False. There is no such library available that would be considered a CSS killer.


----------



## holywilly (Jun 19, 2022)

Akarin said:


> This comes as a close second... only because I haven't used them as much yet.


I layer BCSS with VSL Elite to add characters to my mockups, and will also layer with live string recordings too. The results are stunning.


----------



## dunamisstudio (Jun 19, 2022)

Synchron Strings Bundle
Synchron Percussion
Bernard Herrmann Toolkit


----------



## EgM (Jun 19, 2022)

Vienna Suite Pro!


----------



## Rudianos (Jun 19, 2022)

Berlin Strings Bundle - no doubt! Just gorgeous. That added Sordino ... and Ponticello that I adore


----------



## Arabinowitz (Jun 19, 2022)

For me it’s hands down the @OrchestralTools Metropolis Ark series and @audioimperia Chorus.


----------



## muziksculp (Jun 19, 2022)

OT : Berlin Con Sordino Strings is surely one of my best acquisitions this year.

Can't think of another library, but if I do, I will post it here.


----------



## NekujaK (Jun 19, 2022)

Nothing really exciting or astounding so far this year. I've spent most of 2022 working on trailer and horror music, so most of my significant acquisitions have been targeted at SFX libraries.

If I had to pick, I'd say it's a toss-up between *Nightfall *and *Generate*, but I have yet to put either to use


----------



## Ricgus3 (Jun 19, 2022)

Infinite Brass (@aaronventure ) and Adachi (@Sarah Mancuso ).


Edit: I also bought 8dio DSQ (9-RR legato), I am going to try to blend it with Adachi but I have not yet had time as I have been having too much fun with IB and Adachi! But DSQ seems promising aswell! Love the sound. Was also concidering Appassionata but decided to get the Agitato Arpeggios for Adachi fast transitions for 18€ and so far Adachi seem to cover my need for lyrical string legatos and fast passages


----------



## Loerpert (Jun 19, 2022)

Appassionata and BCSS


----------



## Loïc D (Jun 19, 2022)

So far, VSL SSP & Elite.


----------



## OleJoergensen (Jun 19, 2022)

Appassionata and Berlin strings con sordino- sounds lovly!


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Jun 20, 2022)

My top 3 would be, in no particular order :
- Spitfire Appassionata : A lovely library. Got it very recently and still have to spend more time with it but I can already feel its potential - beautiful and easy to use
- Wrongtools Celesta Duet : I'm a bit addicted to celestas and this one is my new favourite
- An unreleased brass library I've been using for a few weeks : Will make sure to edit this post when this one is out


----------



## TomislavEP (Jun 20, 2022)

For some time now, I'm slowing down significantly with buying new sample libraries. I have a rather well-rounded collection now and planning future expansions through quality freeware in most cases.

I did purchase two new libraries from SA, though: Cinematic Frozen Strings and BBCSO Core (the latter one thanks to the biggest discount I ever had as a Spitfire customer).

In addition to Tundra, OACE, and BDT, CFS could become the new go-to for background strings arrangements for my piano, synth, and guitar-centric works. I'm planning to do more purely orchestral pieces in the future so BBCSO could be an interesting alternative to Albions and other 3rd party tools that I usually use.


----------



## Crowe (Jun 20, 2022)

Metropolis Ark 3 + 4 without doubt.


----------



## widescreen (Jun 20, 2022)

Why is it that although I buy sample libraries since 2019, the best ones I bought to date were all in 2022 (and not necessarily released that recently)? 

#1
Songbird Virtuoso. One of the nicest instruments I ever heard.





SONGBIRD VIRTUOSO — loops de la crème


The first fully playable virtual songbirds for Kontakt! Play and improvise bird calls and songs in a fun and intuitive way. Use one of three virtual birds: a nightingale, a linett, and a redstart.




www.loopsdelacreme.com





#2
Iguana Karma Edition. One of the biggest drumkits ever sampled (122GB).





Deadline Entertainment proudly present: IGUANA - Karma Edition OUT NOW


Dear VI-Control community, We are Deadline Entertainment, a new company founded by a rockband, and we do samplelibraries! We are very proud to introduce you to our first virtual drumkit IGUANA - Karma Edition for the free Kontakt 6 Player. Recorded in the mighty halls of the Karma Sound...




vi-control.net





#3
One of the usual suspects (VSL). I nearly completed Synchron Package in iLok sale, but I cannot decide which one is best:
Bösendorfer Imperial (that piano truly is IT! The ribbon mic... )
Synchron Elite Strings (again, the ribbon mics... )
Synchron Percussion (oh, these Plate Bells, Bass+Taiko Drums, Piano+Perc-Ensembles, Celesta...)
Synchron Brass
Synchron Woodwinds
BBO Altair, Zodiac

#4
Chocolate Audio Uproar RAW. What a maleficent guitar! 








Uproar RAW - 8-String Baritone Guitar for Kontakt — Chocolate Audio


Uproar RAW is a Kontakt instrument featuring 3.85 GB of 8-string baritone guitar multi-samples, 14709 samples, multiple round-robins and 32 articulations. This instrument features Gianluca Ferro on one of his own custom ESP 8-string baritone guitar fed into 2 parallel amps + D.I. ALSO bundled with




www.chocolateaudio.com





#5
8Dio V8P Emperium Choirs Bundle. The small operatic choir fills the gap between Studio Sopranos and the epic choirs so sweet.
The library is waiting for re-release since the V8P libraries are retired for a while.


----------



## Gerbil (Jun 20, 2022)

No favourites. I've bought Appass Strings, Synchron Brass & Percussion I ... all good. 

The library that really made me smile was Spitfire's Intimate Strings. A beautiful little library that costs just 29 doubloons. Simple but very effective when needed.


----------



## Bluemount Score (Jun 20, 2022)

I did not buy any astounding libraries this year so far


----------



## Zamenhof (Jun 20, 2022)

I'm going to echo many of the contributors above:

Appassionata
The Metropolis ARK series

Besides the libraries, I'm also very pleased with Stream Deck and Dorico 4.


----------



## easyrider (Jun 20, 2022)

Last Library I bought was Soltice in Oct 2021 @ 40% off EDU


----------



## Casiquire (Jun 20, 2022)

So far, I'm going with Berlin Con Sordino. They really need to bring their main Berlin Strings legato up to the same standard for all instruments. But that's not going to be the coolest thing I get this year. I'm likely to get a new mixing console and some channel strips and other hardware. That'll make a much bigger impact on what I do than any new library can anymore.


----------



## AceAudioHQ (Jun 20, 2022)

vengeance sound avenger is the best purchase I’ve made this year, but if you want strictly libraries, I bought a bunch of libraries from dark intervals, guitars in space 1-3, smooth guitars 1-2, patmos and deep blue, but I can’t decide which one is my favorite, so it’s between those and naroth audio’s mood guitars


----------



## Evans (Jun 20, 2022)

The pro mics/mixes upgrade for SCS.


----------



## tmhuud (Jun 20, 2022)

Robert_G said:


> False. There is no such library available that would be considered a CSS killer.


You are so right sir.


----------



## ennbr (Jun 20, 2022)

I'm liking the new VSL Prime recently released


----------



## Pedro Camacho (Jun 20, 2022)

Robert_G said:


> False. There is no such library available that would be considered a CSS killer.


SE but it is private.


----------



## JCarlsen (Jun 20, 2022)

CSS and looking at the rest from the same company. They work, they function the same across all instruments and libraries, they sound good and are easy to use. Very impressed at how much a humble beginner can get out of their products.


----------



## el-bo (Jun 20, 2022)

This:





Only costs 15 Euros.

Only bought it yesterday, but already there's just something extremely satisfying and kinda addictive about having something with this much power in just over the size of one's hand. Being able to use the iPencil to tweak everything just feels like the future, all over again. 

I have eff-all idea what I'm doing (Always aspired to understanding modular, but nothing ever clicked enough to motivate me onward). It already has me seeking the shade of trees, just to have one more little play with this wonderful (Literally, full of wonder) box o' tricks


----------



## DSmolken (Jun 20, 2022)

Nightfall, though also the only thing I bought this year.


----------



## Markrs (Jun 20, 2022)

el-bo said:


> This:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



As miRack is a port of VCV you can follow some VCV tutorials on YouTube.


----------



## Jackal_King (Jun 20, 2022)

By far, it's Spitfire Appassionata for me. Very lush and playable library with the legato. Even without the short articulations, Appassionata works in so many other great ways. As far as layering, it works very well with 8Dio Anothology and not as dark as CSS. My definite go-to library until I get another one similar with more articulations.
.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Jun 20, 2022)

For me, It's SCS Pro. I'm a latecomer to this library, but it is wonderful. Next up will be Spitfire Appassionata.


----------



## muziksculp (Jun 20, 2022)

Casiquire said:


> So far, I'm going with Berlin Con Sordino. They really need to bring their main Berlin Strings legato up to the same standard for all instruments.


Yup. I'm hoping this happens soon. The Main Berlin Strings really deserve it. 

Hopefully @OrchestralTools will surprise us with this good news (soon).


----------



## Ricgus3 (Jun 20, 2022)

easyrider said:


> Last Library I bought was Soltice in Oct 2021 @ 40% off EDU


How do you enjoy it? I was really tempted by it when it released but watching Daniel James walkthrough I didn’t see it being for me


----------



## micrologus (Jun 20, 2022)

*Synthesizer V Studio* with Solaria's and Kevin's voices. It's absolutely incredible how expressive it sounds!


----------



## easyrider (Jun 20, 2022)

Ricgus3 said:


> How do you enjoy it? I was really tempted by it when it released but watching Daniel James walkthrough I didn’t see it being for me


There is some inspiring stuff in there but I guess it’s about what music you make.


----------



## el-bo (Jun 20, 2022)

Markrs said:


> As miRack is a port of VCV you can follow some VCV tutorials on YouTube.



Thanks! To be honest, I'm already overwhelmed with choices in terms of which tutorials to look into.

I've been subscribed to Omri Cohen for a long time, despite not being invested financially or emotionally in modular. I just used to have them on in the background (His voice, chill manner and the results he gets make the whole thing quite a meditative experience). Had I actually paid more attention, I'd likely be a in a better position...

But alas...

Will still watch from any creator. The only issue is that the iOS fork came from the first iteration of VCV and I don't think even then that all the modules were transferred over (I think some developers too issue with their free modules being bundled in a paid app). Also, the iOS port gets none of the paid, commercial modules.

To that end, I'll probably start with the tutorials from Dean @ Electronisounds Audio (Stick around!  ). He has a knack for developing a deep-understang of various apps and pieces of equipment and is very good at teaching it to others. Not only that, but because he does tutorials working directly with MiRack, I'll have the same inventory of modules and not have to think about making substitutions 



There's also the tutorials from SoundForMore. Again, directly related to the iPad version:


----------



## Akarin (Jun 20, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> Spitfire Audio Heirloom
> 8Dio Deep Quintet Strings
> OT Opaline
> Spitfire Audio Albion Solstice
> Key-instruments The Oeser


The lost art of counting up to... one 🤣


----------



## Akarin (Jun 20, 2022)

Emmanuel Rousseau said:


> - An unreleased brass library I've been using for a few weeks : Will make sure to edit this post when this one is out


Ha! I know which one... and coincidence I'm also using another unreleased brass lib that will be announced on June 30th 😬


----------



## Michael Antrum (Jun 20, 2022)

Best acquisition this year ? Easy.

Mac Studio. Helluva bit of kit.


----------



## iMovieShout (Jun 20, 2022)

For the first time in 6 years, I've decided to not buy any libraries this year. A few upgrades and expansions here and there but no new libraries. Time to really get to know the hundreds of libraries already in our studio. The market is so swamped with so many these days.

I have to say its the best decision I've made in a long time


----------



## Trash Panda (Jun 20, 2022)

Berlin Strings Bundle


----------



## filipjonathan (Jun 20, 2022)

SCS for 50% off (Yall know how much I'd whined about it 😅)

Arturia Analog Lab (got the Lite version for free and then it was around $50 to upgrade to the full version)

VSL Concert D 274 Lite (I LOVE this piano!! And I actually got it as a bonus for converting to Synchronized SE Vol 1 for like $30!)

Softube's Model 84 - this thing is amaaaazing 🤤

Honorable mention is Heavyocity's free Foundations piano!


----------



## MusiquedeReve (Jun 20, 2022)

Izotope Everything Bundle

Too soon?


----------



## gzapper (Jun 20, 2022)

Michael Antrum said:


> Best acquisition this year ? Easy.
> 
> Mac Studio. Helluva bit of kit.


M1 Max macbook pro w 64 Gb for me! 
So nice.


----------



## LOU (Jun 20, 2022)

ASM Hydrasynth Explorer, not only best buy of 2022 but of the last decade for me.
Amazing tool/instrument.


----------



## Alchemedia (Jun 20, 2022)

MorphineNoir said:


> Izotope Everything Bundle
> 
> Too soon?


"The power of glitch compels you." ~Max von Sydow


----------



## Xabierus Music (Jun 20, 2022)

Eventide Black Hole, this is the reverb that i needed, im still inside the hole, and im not planing on getting out yet xD


----------



## PaulieDC (Jun 20, 2022)

Akarin said:


> My inbox is about to throw up from all the "summer sales are starting."
> 
> So I was wondering, what is what you consider your best library purchase this year?
> 
> I'll start: Spitfire Appassionata. It's the "CSS killer" that I've been waiting for. Manageable section sizes. Not too big, not too small. Beautiful legato. Vibrato based on dynamics. Air sound. Minimal CC1 work required to sound expressive out of the box. Great mic choice to suit and blend with other libraries (my most used combo in recent projects is Appassionata with Berlin Strings short articulations.)


It's both for me, Appassionata and the EDU offer to complete my entire OT String set in SINE, which for me added Con Sordino. I want to swim in both pools, can't pick a winner, lol.

Gets even more complicated to choose because I downloaded the full VSL Steinway, figuring I would run it out with all possible mic positions, in order to prove once and for all that I don't need it, and the opposite happened. I found a mic combo that is the closest to scratching my piano itch which I have been searching for, going on 7 years. Never thought I'd say this but I'm playing it more than Garritan CFX. HOWEVER, still have the 30 day demo, haven't pulled the plug, so technically I haven't acquired it yet, lol! So right now it's Appassionata/Con Sordino but if you raise the question later this year, I'll have to say all three. I love the strings and like @muziksculp says, you can never have enough, but this Steinway is drawing me in and I'm coming up with sketches because of it, which will eventually make it to strings!


----------



## Akarin (Jun 20, 2022)

PaulieDC said:


> It's both for me, Appassionata and the EDU offer to complete my entire OT String set in SINE, which for me added Con Sordino. I want to swim in both pools, can't pick a winner, lol.


Luckily, libs recorded at Air and at Teldex blend so very easily together! Just completed a cue with the pizzicato basses from one of the Arks, the cellos+violas from the Berlin Con Sordino and the top line with the Appassionata violins. It all starts with SSS Evo grid... Set to Tree mic on both, add a bit of tail reverb (same on all libs) and done!!!


----------



## proxima (Jun 20, 2022)

Pigments. On sale for $100, it's a really solid all-around synth now with amazing visual feedback and a well laid out interface. I've been trying to whittle down my synth options to focus on a few that are a pleasure to work with, and for me, Pigments is one of them.


----------



## Futchibon (Jun 20, 2022)

CHORUS is still rockin' my world although I'm sure when I explore BCSS more it may jostle for pole position for purchases of the year so far. And I think PACIFIC, which hopefully releases soon, will be my favourite, especially with the complementary first chairs.



Robert_G said:


> False. There is no such library available that would be considered a CSS killer.


Good to see the CSS fans come out on masse! But allow me to retort:

Where is the poly legato in CSS again? Afflatus blows it out of the water in so many ways...

If you want a very limited set of arts then accept no substitute! CSS is for you. But BS is way more comprehensive in its arts, and as Akarin says, blends perfectly with Air and Appasionata/Berlin shorts are a great combo.

No orchestral composer I know loves the dark, boxy studio sound of CSS. I hate it.

And then there's arguably the worst thing about CSS - its ubiquity. As Christian Henson said about film music, "it all sounds the f***ing same". We could apply that to CSS. If you want to sound like every third or fourth person who's using CSS with its same boxy sound and same boring arts and blend into one, you're doing your music a disadvantage, I'd argue.

Not saying CSS isn't good for many people, but this pedestal it's placed on by some is amusing. 



AMBi said:


> Cinematic Strings 2 and I wish I made it much sooner.
> The smooth, airy tone is just so pleasant to the ears I love it.
> 
> Hammers + Waves is a close second.


Good to see you got it! An oldie but a goodie


----------



## Kevin63101 (Jun 20, 2022)

TEControl Breath Controller (basic version)
Albert Hall Pipe Organ 
EZDrummer 3 upgrade*
Lots of other goodies but those are the highlights for me.

* for bandmate and advanced MIDI search engine not in SD3 which I also own.


----------



## dunamisstudio (Jun 20, 2022)

Akarin said:


> Luckily, libs recorded at Air and at Teldex blend so very easily together!


This doesn't help my G.A.S. Considering I have MIR plugin, and AIR libraries.


----------



## muziksculp (Jun 20, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> OT : Berlin Con Sordino Strings is surely one of my best acquisitions this year.
> 
> Can't think of another library, but if I do, I will post it here.


Hi, 

OK, so I might have another one on my list for 2022 besides OT: Con Sordino Strings. 

I just purchased *NOVUM* by Dawsome from Tracktion. 

This is a super exciting new software instrument/tool for me, I haven't been this excited about a sound design type instrument like this one before. 

I am planning on diving deep into learning Halion 6 as well, but NOVUM might take the prize for now, and make me begin learning, and using it before Halion 6. 

I'm sure I will get to use both for creative sound design, sampling, synthesis, ..etc. applications. 

Love to see new technologies appear, and make us more creative, and excited.


----------



## EanS (Jun 20, 2022)

I step forward to boldly confess that my best (single) acquisition (just one, as asked) this year is
HOOPUS.

First and mostly, it gave me a sense of a comprehensive orchestra, I was a bit fed up building a frankenstein. No, first budget. Second, the sound, I also have BBCSO Core but it's so pink... so vanilla... I feel like you need to brew a cup of tea and have a blanket on your lap to compose with it.
Just more fond of a line of blow and a shot of tequila composing library/sound.

I'm all about da brass, about da brass, non orchestral. And OPUS has a great sounding and nerving full of exasperating articulations ones since I don't have budget for upcoming brass I'd really like (full HOOPUS was even cheaper) aaand I don't have deadlines nor the need to work for someone again, so I can spend (waste) hours on it having fun baked af. Now I'm layering HW Brass with POP Brass, this latter is really shrill alone.

And budget, did I say budget? best bang for the buck. And if it's good enough for @José Herring , I humbly bow towards experience, plus his compositions are more edgy like I dig.

best
acquisition
this year


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Jun 20, 2022)

Futchibon said:


> No orchestral composer I know loves the dark, boxy studio sound of CSS. I hate it.


Actually, that is _the _reason I have held back from buying CSS after all these years. When I hear CSS in those YouTube comparison videos, they always sound "muffled". As another forum member once mentioned (I can't remember who), hearing CSS sounds like someone put a pillow over your speakers.


----------



## EanS (Jun 20, 2022)

> Futchibon said:
> No orchestral composer I know loves the dark, boxy studio sound of CSS. I hate it.





Jeremy Spencer said:


> Actually, that is _the _reason I have held back from buying CSS after all these years. When I hear CSS in those YouTube comparison videos, they always sound "muffled". As another forum member once mentioned (I can't remember who), hearing CSS sounds like someone put a pillow over your speakers.


+ Pi. But it also made me wonder that CSS must be a staple for getting good results fast which sacrifice is lesser if you're doing a job with it. Mocks with the Project Colossal though show a much better face of such strings, imo. That probably means Fabfilter ProQ3 is on each channel doing lotsa surgical eq. But much better.


----------



## liquidlino (Jun 20, 2022)

LOU said:


> ASM Hydrasynth Explorer, not only best buy of 2022 but of the last decade for me.
> Amazing tool/instrument.


Funny you should mention it! I demoed it last week, really liked it. The Keybed and poly at are really good, could dial in the aftertouch curve just right with the settings. I found the controls pretty intuitive. I'm now debating, do I want an explorer, which would be nice to use batteries and go do composition and sound design away from home office, or do I want a nektar p6 which has deep integration with reaper, but no poly at and no synth built in. My heart says explorer, not sure. Do you find yourself using the mobility much?


----------



## LOU (Jun 21, 2022)

liquidlino said:


> Do you find yourself using the mobility much?


No it stays on my desktop next to my main keyboard/midi controller. the only reason I got the explorer instead of the others was because of the low price and the small size (my desktop is allready pretty busy) while still getting poly-aftertouch.

Im also working with Reaper, I won't pay too much attention with "deep" hardware integration features if I were you since Reaper is all about customisation, you can really easily do it yourself with any hardware in less than an hour.

That said I won't recommend Hydrasynth as a main midi controller, it does it but it's not what it's made for and there is no faders.


----------



## Loïc D (Jun 21, 2022)

Oh I forgot to mention :
- Antelope Discrete 8 audio interface
- MacBook Pro 16” M1 Max (this one is a killer)


----------



## liquidlino (Jun 21, 2022)

LOU said:


> Im also working with Reaper, I won't pay too much attention with "deep" hardware integration features if I were you since Reaper is all about customisation, you can really easily do it yourself with any hardware in less than an hour.


With the nektar P6, it's the screen, and encoders and motorised fader. The screen comes pre programmed to work with reaeq, and others, and it's easy to build mappings for other vst plugins (omnichannel or SSL channel for instance). So I was thinking it'd make a good synth keyboard for vst synths, and then double up as a mixing control surface. Check out this video:


----------



## ozonepaul (Jun 21, 2022)

1. Finding Pianobook was by far the best thing  There are so many "best acquisitions" from there: the recent "Poseidon’s Pull"; anything from "hunter rogerson" and "synthesizerwriter"... it's a very long list (https://www.pianobook.co.uk/) 
2. Soniccouture - Geosonics II (https://www.soniccouture.com/en/products/28-experimental/g74-geosonics-ii/)
3. Luftrum - Bioscape (https://www.luftrum.com/bioscape/)
4. zplane - deCoda (https://products.zplane.de/products/decoda/)
5. Sonible - smart:limit (https://www.sonible.com/smartlimit/)


----------



## veranad (Jun 21, 2022)

proxima said:


> Pigments. On sale for $100, it's a really solid all-around synth now with amazing visual feedback and a well laid out interface. I've been trying to whittle down my synth options to focus on a few that are a pleasure to work with, and for me, Pigments is one of them.


Which are the rest, if I may ask? Thanks. 😃


----------



## Lord Daknight (Jun 21, 2022)

Tokyo Scoring Strings and Infinite Brass+Winds
Japanese strings are my childhood and with Infinite brass I can finally do my muted 7 euphonium ensemble Rip-Run octave trills


----------



## proxima (Jun 21, 2022)

veranad said:


> Which are the rest, if I may ask? Thanks. 😃


Omnisphere is the main one. I find myself only tweaking presets with others like Zebra.


----------



## MusiquedeReve (Jun 21, 2022)

Loïc D said:


> Oh I forgot to mention :
> - Antelope Discrete 8 audio interface
> - MacBook Pro 16” M1 Max (this one is a killer)


We are simpatico:

-Antelope Audio Zen Q
-MacBook Pro 16" M1 Max


----------



## VSTHero (Jun 21, 2022)

Lord Daknight said:


> Tokyo Scoring Strings and Infinite Brass+Winds
> Japanese strings are my childhood and with Infinite brass I can finally do my muted 7 euphonium ensemble Rip-Run octave trills


How is the legato with TSS? In all the mock ups I’ve heard it always sounds to me like it’s missing smooth transitions- gives it a keyboard vibe - which I mean, as an early Final Fantasy fan isn’t necessarily a problem to me but I’m surprised based on the interpretation engine.

And not to get too off topic - just Noteperformer for me this year- really helped me focus more on essentials writing and orchestration rather than spending so much time on velocity curves ect. But looking forward to getting back into the art of beautiful rendering when I’m little more experienced


----------



## cedricm (Jun 21, 2022)

LOU said:


> No it stays on my desktop next to my main keyboard/midi controller. the only reason I got the explorer instead of the others was because of the low price and the small size (my desktop is allready pretty busy) while still getting poly-aftertouch.
> 
> Im also working with Reaper, I won't pay too much attention with "deep" hardware integration features if I were you since Reaper is all about customisation, you can really easily do it yourself with any hardware in less than an hour.
> 
> That said I won't recommend Hydrasynth as a main midi controller, it does it but it's not what it's made for and there is no faders.


Still, it's one of the few poly aftertouch keyboards, in synths or pure midi controllers.


----------



## DavidRubenstein (Jun 21, 2022)

So far, this year, my favorite new purchases were:
1. Joshua Bell Violin
2. Ethera Gold Atlantis


----------



## jneebz (Jun 21, 2022)

Futchibon said:


> No orchestral composer I know loves the dark, boxy studio sound of CSS. I hate it.





Futchibon said:


> If you want to sound like every third or fourth person who's using CSS


Just pointing out the irony in these two statements. I mean, it’s all so subjective and obviously you have a right to your opinion in the sound, but these wildly blanket statements are kinda over-the-top. 
In my opinion of course


----------



## Wunderhorn (Jun 21, 2022)

Audio Imperia Fluid Brass was a pleasant surprise for me. Unexpectedly it now replaces most of my use of 8Dio's Ostinato Brass.


----------



## Lavander (Jun 21, 2022)

I'd say the best thing I bought this year was finally getting a DAW to begin my own composing adventure


----------



## Double Helix (Jun 21, 2022)

Lavander said:


> I'd say the best thing I bought this year was finally getting a DAW to begin my own composing adventure


There is no stopping you now!
(Which DAW did you decide on?)


----------



## Lavander (Jun 21, 2022)

Double Helix said:


> There is no stopping you now!
> (Which DAW did you decide on?)


Studio One, Artist edition.


----------



## Simon Schrenk (Jun 21, 2022)

The iZotope everything bundle for a freakin steal


----------



## Robert_G (Jun 21, 2022)

Futchibon said:


> Good to see the CSS fans come out on masse! But allow me to retort:
> 
> Where is the poly legato in CSS again? Afflatus blows it out of the water in so many ways...


As good as Afflatus sounds and as nice as the poly legato is, it is so limited and unbalanced in articulations that you couldn't even do half the compositions that CSS can do.

You do know that your DAW allows CSS to have multiple legato lines? Right?



Futchibon said:


> If you want a very limited set of arts then accept no substitute! CSS is for you.



Again....Afflatus is as limited as they get. A good programmer can get out of CSS what is needed.



Futchibon said:


> But BS is way more comprehensive in its arts, and as Akarin says, blends perfectly with Air and Appasionata/Berlin shorts are a great combo.


But then I would have to buy overpriced Spitfire and OT stuff that I can't demo, return, or resell. It's like having your checkout behind a steel prison bars so no one can get access to you once you take their money.



Futchibon said:


> No orchestral composer I know loves the dark, boxy studio sound of CSS. I hate it.


Do you actually know what forum you are at right now?



Futchibon said:


> And then there's arguably the worst thing about CSS - its ubiquity. As Christian Henson said about film music, "it all sounds the f***ing same". We could apply that to CSS. If you want to sound like every third or fourth person who's using CSS with its same boxy sound and same boring arts and blend into one, you're doing your music a disadvantage, I'd argue.


I'd eat the same sweet fruit all day even if it tastes the same rather than picking through barrels of rotten apples trying to find an edible bite here and there. That's how good CSS is. It's the sweetest of them all.

With that said, I use CSS for what it was intended....that Studio Hall sound.....
If I want to write symphony orchestra, I use Synchron Orchestra.
Know your tools well and when to use them.



Futchibon said:


> Not saying CSS isn't good for many people, but this pedestal it's placed on by some is amusing.


Sometimes things just have a way of earning their way up to that pedestal. Cinematic Studios has that reputation for a good reason.


----------



## Trash Panda (Jun 21, 2022)

VSTHero said:


> How is the legato with TSS? In all the mock ups I’ve heard it always sounds to me like it’s missing smooth transitions- gives it a keyboard vibe - which I mean, as an early Final Fantasy fan isn’t necessarily a problem to me but I’m surprised based on the interpretation engine.


The legato in TSS is great. It was tuned by the same person who did the much adored Adachi mod for 8dio strings, @Sarah Mancuso.

There are four types of legato (rebow, slurred, rebow portamento and slurred portamento). 

You can check out the tracks Omen or Mines of Narshe in my SoundCloud to hear them. It’s only the rebow legato, so the other three are even smoother.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Jun 21, 2022)

Robert_G said:


> But then I would have to buy overpriced Spitfire and OT stuff that I can't demo, return, or resell. It's like having your checkout behind a steel prison bars so no one can get access to you once you take their money.


Yet you bought CSS


----------



## dyross (Jun 21, 2022)

gzapper said:


> M1 Max macbook pro w 64 Gb for me!
> So nice.


I upgraded my 16 GB MBP to an M1 Max 64 GB MBP, and it's game changing!


----------



## Henrik B. Jensen (Jun 21, 2022)

I actually bought both CSS and Spitfire Appassionata this year…!


----------



## Mike Fox (Jun 21, 2022)

The OT string bundle was a no brainer for me, as I didn’t have any of their string libs. I’ll be using these a lot! 

Chorus was also an absolute standout.


----------



## JohnG (Jun 21, 2022)

Emmanuel Rousseau said:


> Wrongtools Celesta Duet : I'm a bit addicted to celestas and this one is my new favourite


What do you like about it, @Emmanuel Rousseau ?

I love celeste too, so I'm curious.


----------



## Pincel (Jun 21, 2022)

Finally got Eventide Blackhole. I've been desiring it for a long time, and now was finally time to pull the trigger at the lowest price it's ever been AFAIK. Such a lovely, lovely toy!


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Jun 21, 2022)

JohnG said:


> What do you like about it, @Emmanuel Rousseau ?
> 
> I love celeste too, so I'm curious.


Hey John, 

I think it is very well sampled (good amount of dynamic layers, round robins and pedal down samples) and the recordings are gorgeous. They are recorded in a nice hall with 4 useful mic positions (close, ms, decca and hall), which makes sculpting the sound quite easy, being an intimate close sound or a large orchestral tone. 

BTW, these are two Celestas recorded at the same time, so they kind of resonate together to give a beautiful rich tone!


----------



## Futchibon (Jun 21, 2022)

jneebz said:


> Just pointing out the irony in these two statements. I mean, it’s all so subjective and obviously you have a right to your opinion in the sound, but these wildly blanket statements are kinda over-the-top.
> In my opinion of course


Not really - orchestral versus media composers. Many, many more of the latter. 

Although you wouldn't be the first person to accuse me of being OTT


----------



## immola12 (Jun 21, 2022)

8Dio V8P Emperium Choirs Bundle at a very great glitchy price


----------



## JyTy (Jun 21, 2022)

For me it would be the *ARC bundle,* *SPT Appassionata strings* and *Abbey Road TWO*. Also got VSL Synchron Strings Pro and Woods on this forum. I didn't use them yet but when I do I bet they will change this list 

But *EZDrummer 3* and *Neutron 4* are also a pleasant surprise. I was doing some band stuff & guitar recordings after a while and I was amazed on quickly I was able to make the demo sound really good with those!


----------



## Mikro93 (Jun 21, 2022)

During the Spitfire Spring Sale, I hesitated between Tundra and Solstice.

I actually ended up buying a professional bodhran. I have been practicing the instrument on and off for a couple of years now, and it was a wonderful purchase, it makes me happy to even practice on it 

And now Solstice is 50% off for a day, I'll probably just skip it. It's nice to play physical instruments for a change


----------



## Germain B (Jun 21, 2022)

As a woodwinds addict, I would have say the Contrabass Clarinet from VSL, but I remembered I built a brand new PC.
It has to be my best acquisition. I feel I have free hands now.


----------



## enyawg (Jun 21, 2022)

I’m enjoying the Emergence Audio Cello Textures, and it’s infinite motion engine. I use in conjunction with Violin Textures as a bit of secret sauce in compositions.


----------



## cfodeebiedaddy (Jun 22, 2022)

I've bought several libraries this year and there hasn't been a duffer among them.

The one that's brought the biggest smile to my face was probably Straight Ahead Samples' Birth of the trumpet.


----------



## Greyscale (Jun 22, 2022)

Ok my best aquisition this year and probably for the future, is this beauty:




But if you ask for Gear/Software:
Software -> Stuio One 5 Professional and Notion 6 
Gear -> Wacom One Pen Display (which probably gets replaced by a cintiq )


----------



## szczaw (Jun 22, 2022)

ESP LTD 1007 HT for recording my computer riffs, as soon as I learn to play


----------



## Coffee-Milk (Jun 22, 2022)

Really happy with everything I've bought so far this year.

Tokyo Scoring Strings
Spitfire BBCSO Core
Spitfire LCO Strings
Soothe 2


----------



## tonio_ (Jun 22, 2022)

Tokyo Scoring Strings and JXL Brass I'd say


----------



## VSTHero (Jun 22, 2022)

Trash Panda said:


> The legato in TSS is great. It was tuned by the same person who did the much adored Adachi mod for 8dio strings, @Sarah Mancuso.
> 
> There are four types of legato (rebow, slurred, rebow portamento and slurred portamento).
> 
> You can check out the tracks Omen or Mines of Narshe in my SoundCloud to hear them. It’s only the rebow legato, so the other three are even smoother.


Glad to hear it - that sounds like a ton of great options too. I figured it had to be good with how much was going into the project - I just wasn't taken with the transitions in the original demos for some reason. Love the FFVI project by the way! That's my all time favorite OST, with Breath of the Wild coming in a close second.


----------



## mywordsaidmat (Jun 22, 2022)

Ben Osterhouse's Pathfinder Cello


----------



## Trash Panda (Jun 22, 2022)

VSTHero said:


> Glad to hear it - that sounds like a ton of great options too. I figured it had to be good with how much was going into the project - I just wasn't taken with the transitions in the original demos for some reason. Love the FFVI project by the way! That's my all time favorite OST, with Breath of the Wild coming in a close second.


I believe the original demos were shared before Sarah joined the project. 

Thanks for the kudos. It's been a super fun project to work on. Well, besides Dancing Mad, that was a slog, but worth the effort.


----------



## UDun (Jun 22, 2022)

EZDrummer 3... such a great piece of software. Intuitive, with plenty of options to come up with different rhythms, great sounding percussions and pretty cheap.


----------



## Sarah Mancuso (Jun 22, 2022)

Trash Panda said:


> I believe the original demos were shared before Sarah joined the project.


This is correct! Between the initial demos and the 1.0 release, the legato was completely overhauled — we reprocessed/re-edited the transition samples to allow us to use more of their length, and I did a lot of per-interval editing to get them all sounding as consistent as possible.


----------



## zodiaclawl (Jun 22, 2022)

8Dio Century Brass


----------



## jcrosby (Jun 22, 2022)

Nashville Scoring Strings 
Lores


----------



## Tim_Wells (Jun 22, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> I just purchased *NOVUM* by Dawsome from Tracktion.
> 
> This is a super exciting new software instrument/tool for me, I haven't been this excited about a sound design type instrument like this one before.


You peaked my interest.


----------



## muziksculp (Jun 22, 2022)

UDun said:


> EZDrummer 3... such a great piece of software. Intuitive, with plenty of options to come up with different rhythms, great sounding percussions and pretty cheap.


Yup. I agree. I should add this one to my post.


----------



## muziksculp (Jun 22, 2022)

My 2022 best acquisitions updated :

OT Berlin Con Sordino Strings
EZ Drummer 3
NOVUM


----------



## Rudianos (Jun 22, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> My 2022 best acquisitions updated :
> 
> OT Berlin Con Sordino Strings
> EZ Drummer 3
> NOVUM


NOVUM ??? I see on the website. Tell me of you experiences with this one


----------



## Trash Panda (Jun 22, 2022)

Oh, we can do more than one?

Berlin Strings Bundle
Berlin Mains Bundle
Sample Modeling Brass and Strings Bundle
Jamstix 4 Bundle

Jury is still out on the Metropolis Ark 1-4 bundle. I like what they do a lot, but still feel the use case for each Ark is too narrow for the price, even on sale, for best acquisition criteria.


----------



## EanS (Jun 22, 2022)

UDun said:


> EZDrummer 3... such a great piece of software. Intuitive, with plenty of options to come up with different rhythms, great sounding percussions and pretty cheap.


I use BFD3 for the kits/sounds and just figured out how to use EZD3 only as a brain, using 3rd party kits as sounds.

In a DAW at least Studio One add a track and load Ezdrummer3, go to preferences and check "midi out" option. Change Output is your target sound vst (from "all inputs" to BFD3 in this case). 

Add a second track and load the other vst (bfd here but can be kontakt, SSlate, etc...) and set input from all inputs to Ezdrummer3. 

Now here's the annoying part, the midi mapping. Open Edrumer in EzDrum chose a kit piece, and next to velocity there is key mapping. Change from notes to CC ones. 

Now it reading articulations shown in EzDrummer (ie, snare has hit, rimshot, just rim, edge). And match that map with the sound vst you have chosen, BFD3 in this case. 

Last step is unloading the kit from EZD3, chose "none" otherwise you'll be listening to both samples at the same time. 

The whole essence is in the hihat. Articulations in hihat have tip and edge hits in three to five velocities available depending on kit and samples. So it's relevant chosing proper articulations that match exact hihat open/close %. 

Now you are free to load any kit and still keep the groove AI from Toontrack.


----------



## Alchemedia (Jun 22, 2022)

Rudianos said:


> NOVUM ??? I see on the website. Tell me of you experiences with this one



Try the free demo.


----------



## Rudianos (Jun 22, 2022)

Alchemedia said:


> Try the free demo.


Yes sir!


----------



## Trash Panda (Jun 22, 2022)

EanS said:


> I use BFD3 for the kits/sounds and just figured out how to use EZD3 only as a brain, using 3rd party kits as sounds.
> 
> In a DAW at least Studio One add a track and load Ezdrummer3, go to preferences and check "midi out" option. Change Output is your target sound vst (from "all inputs" to BFD3 in this case).
> 
> ...


You don’t get any delay going from one VSTi to another in S1? I have this issue when using Jamstix to power other VIs and it’s maddening.


----------



## method1 (Jun 22, 2022)

Flow. Get Things Done. – Best Pomodoro Timer for Mac


Flow is a beautiful Pomodoro timer for Mac that helps you work on a task, study for school or to keep focus and reduce stress at work.




flowapp.info


----------



## EanS (Jun 22, 2022)

Trash Panda said:


> You don’t get any delay going from one VSTi to another in S1? I have this issue when using Jamstix to power other VIs and it’s maddening.


Not at all. I also use Jamstix and didn't have any latency issues either. Here's a demo. I start with a BDF3 stock kit, then I turn off BDF3 and load EZD3 kit to see the difference. 


View attachment 2022-06-22 15-27-25.mp4


----------



## EanS (Jun 22, 2022)

EanS said:


> Not at all. I also use Jamstix and didn't have any latency issues either. Here's a demo. I start with a BDF3 stock kit, then I turn off BDF3 and load EZD3 kit to see the difference.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2022-06-22 15-27-25.mp4


Notice that there's a lot of pain and sorrow regarding articulations just like any vi instrument. A BFD hihat can have 8 - 12 articulations so the idea is getting the full groove on, then export, import midi with BFD3 using Superior Drummer Keymap (don't ask why) and then you keep editing in BFD3.


----------



## stigbn (Jun 23, 2022)

The best for me in 2022 is Albion Solstice - the sounds generates ideas
and Tokyo Scoring Strings - which I just got a couple of days ago and it sounds great, plays great and has a ton of technical settimgs that I'm slowly going to learn (the only problem is that I have to get more RAM, I only have 16 GB at the moment, but the poly-legato makes it easier just to use celli and violin for example.)


----------



## liquidlino (Jun 23, 2022)

stigbn said:


> The best for me in 2022 is Albion Solstice - the sounds generates ideas
> and Tokyo Scoring Strings - which I just got a couple of days ago and it sounds great, plays great and has a ton of technical settimgs that I'm slowly going to learn (the only problem is that I have to get more RAM, I only have 16 GB at the moment, but the poly-legato makes it easier just to use celli and violin for example.)


If you're on SSD, then don't forget to turn down the pre-load buffer in Kontakt for each instance. With an SSD, can go as low as 6kb I find. Defaults to much higher, something like 64kb). Can dramatically lower ram usage.


----------



## John Judd (Jun 23, 2022)

Audio Modeling SWAM Double Reeds. I needed an Oboe that was expressive enough on all articulations…..pretty happy with this.


----------



## liquidlino (Jun 23, 2022)

I haven't bought that much in 2022. Bought tons last year that I'm super happy with. This year, best purchase has been educational materials, rather than libraries. But for libraries, I'd go with 8dio Century Brass Bundle... got it for a bargain $130, and it is exactly what I wanted, beautiful tone and room, flexible mic options, really wide range of articulations. I wish there was a standardized patch with all artics loaded and a UACC type standardized keyswitch setup - a bit of a shame that you need to do all that yourself, and then I'll have to create Reaticulation maps to match (something I just haven't had the patience to sit down and do yet).


----------



## holywilly (Jun 23, 2022)

VSL German Upright 1904 piano added, after demoing all the pianos, 1904 suits me the best!


----------



## Akarin (Jun 23, 2022)

Trash Panda said:


> Oh, we can do more than one?


No. We can't. But you know... people 😬


----------



## dpasdernick (Jun 23, 2022)

My best 2022 acquisition? 

The Filet sampler at Perry’s Steakhouse.


----------



## from_theashes (Jun 23, 2022)

I just bought one library this year (and won’t buy another one^^)… and it‘s the best string-library in my arsenal:
Spitfire Chamber Strings


----------



## pianistje (Jun 23, 2022)

SynthesizerV pro and Solaria. The tool i was always missing.


----------



## Spid (Jun 23, 2022)

Not really an acquisition, but I got the UVI SonicPass and I was really happy that I could try Falcon. I like it. I also got many other things, but I haven't tried them deeply to really have a definitely opinion about them. 

I got back to music this year, so I'm a little bit in a acquisition spree, updates, upgrades, new soft, everything I need and also wanted for a long time. Most of them aren't orchestral sounds related, but that's stuff I needed such Arturia Collection, IK Studio Max, NI Komplete Ultimate Collector, etc... plenty of updates I needed to be up to today's standards


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Jun 23, 2022)

Currently I am, towards the end of the middle of saving up for 'n'
Which began some time ago now


----------



## Baronvonheadless (Jun 23, 2022)

So thought I’d use this thread to pose a question. I have violin textures and quantum which I love. I also have sunset strings which I love. 

Trying to decide to get cello textures or nightfall. 

Thoughts? Anyone have both, either or any of those two new libraries?


----------



## Russell Anderson (Jun 23, 2022)

And some cables, stands and stereo bars.

I've sort of been hiding from recording for awhile because I didn't want to open a whole new can of worms, but I started finding my love of reverb was really my disguised love of stereo recording, largely thanks to microphone mixing in orchestral sample libraries. I didn't expect to like this so much. So now I'm working on a sample library which is super fun (...and tedious, but that's nothing new), and I get to look forward to recording local choirs & smaller ensembles, maybe the local orchestra(s), and my own oboe playing. I've even felt released to sell some of my stupid reverb collection. I'm glad that has become easier.


----------



## Jotto (Jun 23, 2022)

Staffpad for me. I have not bought much more.


----------



## Alchemedia (Jun 23, 2022)

Baronvonheadless said:


> So thought I’d use this thread to pose a question. I have violin textures and quantum which I love. I also have sunset strings which I love.
> 
> Trying to decide to get cello textures or nightfall.
> 
> Thoughts? Anyone have both, either or any of those two new libraries?



Nightfall is far more versatile.


----------



## KarlHeinz (Jun 23, 2022)

stigbn said:


> The best for me in 2022 is Albion Solstice - the sounds generates ideas
> and Tokyo Scoring Strings - which I just got a couple of days ago and it sounds great, plays great and has a ton of technical settimgs that I'm slowly going to learn (the only problem is that I have to get more RAM, I only have 16 GB at the moment, but the poly-legato makes it easier just to use celli and violin for example.)


Agree definitely with Albion Solstice . No idea how long this will keep me busy until I even have scratched the surface of all theses patches and options of the different engines. And, YES, this definitely creates ideas . A tool I dont even know about before the deal/post in here and now already something I wont be able to live without after some days .


----------



## CATDAD (Jun 23, 2022)

Lavander said:


> Studio One, Artist edition.


Well you've already made a great decision right off the bat. Artist version is cheap, has all the basic tools you need (and many of the advanced ones!) and is easy to get started on. Enjoy a lifetime of fun, frustration, inspiration, regret, and utterly confusing entertainment!



As for 2022 acquisitions I've kept things pretty lean, so not a lot to choose from. Not a library, but it just might be *Arturia's FX Collection*. Efx Fragments is filling a granular hole in my heart, the Sansamp emulation sounds great and is just a flexible unit to have in software form(hurray for amp sim...sims?). Their algorithmic reverb, Intensity, actually caught my attention when I didn't think I would really care; it just has a nice lush base sound to it with some handy creative options. And Fragments, Opamp-21, and Intensity together just make me want to write an ambient guitar album even though I have never before had such a desire! 

Those 3 alone were worth the collection for me. The rest seem good too, but I'll dig in to them more slowly because I already have other similar tools and will have to bust out the old magnifying glass, print a bunch of stems, and get unreasonably critical for several hours while also gravitating toward the "new shiny thing" by default.


----------



## unclecheeks (Jun 24, 2022)

Nutribullet replacement cup and blade. 🤘 Old one was getting grody.


----------



## unclecheeks (Jun 24, 2022)

And I know a lot of people like to throw around terms like “revolutionary”, “cutting edge” and “state of the art” these days, but I can confidently claim that this food wrap will, in fact, change your life. 👍👍


----------



## ShidoStrife (Jun 24, 2022)

Bought several VI woodwinds (singles, the main instruments) and VI solo strings I. I'll synchron-ize them when I have the fund, but even in the VI player they are very joyful to work with. Especially with timestretching, such a lifesaver. I think they should implement the offline timestretching into Synchron Player as well.

EZD3 is great too. Comes with tons of grooves and the included kits are very, very good. They're quite versatile you don't need any expansions unless you need very specific sounds.


----------



## telecode101 (Jun 24, 2022)

Heavyocity Tape


----------



## PrimeEagle (Jun 24, 2022)

unclecheeks said:


> And I know a lot of people like to throw around terms like “revolutionary”, “cutting edge” and “state of the art” these days, but I can confidently claim that this food wrap will, in fact, change your life. 👍👍


Okay, I’m intrigued. What’s different about it?


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Jun 24, 2022)

I am about to purchase it...
*ADAM A7Vs* to replace my A5Xs that now sadly have a blown amp (as it appears) and a damaged tweeter on one side
Bass driver is also a problem for months now
Replacing them before my ears become accustomed to the absence of treble and dull mud being my listening experience!!

Runner-ups would be:
Pro Tools renewal of perpetual license
Ableton Live 11 Suite Upgrade


----------



## Ricgus3 (Jun 24, 2022)

KarlHeinz said:


> Agree definitely with Albion Solstice . No idea how long this will keep me busy until I even have scratched the surface of all theses patches and options of the different engines. And, YES, this definitely creates ideas . A tool I dont even know about before the deal/post in here and now already something I wont be able to live without after some days .


Also want to add that I bought solstice during the flash super sale. It is so vast and inspiring is the right word really. I had a project that it fits perfectly. Got instantly inspired by the harmonics band, and managed to get down a whole track from it

So I add that to my best acquisition:

Solstice 
Deep studio quintet
Infinite brass


----------



## daychase (Jun 24, 2022)

Greyscale said:


> Ok my best aquisition this year and probably for the future, is this beauty:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aw, you can't just show us a gem like that without even giving us a name and breed!
Your acquisitions are all stuff I'm interested in. Was there a reason you chose Notion in particular over other notation programs? How has it been so far?

I'm sure it's pretty entry-level compared to a lot of nominations here, but VSL Special Edition Vol. 1 has made writing with orchestral instruments so much more fun for me than everything I'd used before.


----------



## muziksculp (Jun 24, 2022)

from_theashes said:


> I just bought one library this year (and won’t buy another one^^)… and it‘s the best string-library in my arsenal:
> Spitfire Chamber Strings


First, Congratulations on purchasing Spitfire Chamber Strings.

Second, You will surely be buying more Strings Libraries, remember this :

*You can never have enough Strings Libraries*. It's a fact, try to live with it.


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Jun 24, 2022)

daychase said:


> I'm sure it's pretty entry-level compared to a lot of nominations here, but VSL Special Edition Vol. 1 has made writing with orchestral instruments so much more fun for me than everything I'd used before.


Nothing entry level about the SE's! They're just a slimmed down version of VSLs VI libraries.


----------



## RogiervG (Jun 24, 2022)

for now in 2022? the extra libs for staffpad  (OT, CS, SF and others).
but i am still awaiting something... i hope it's coming this year and that it is good, near perfect (no bugs etc), and within financial reach...
guess what that might be.....


----------



## PrimeEagle (Jun 24, 2022)

Greyscale said:


> Ok my best aquisition this year and probably for the future, is this beauty:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolutely adorable dog!


----------



## GMT (Jun 24, 2022)

Not so many this year, but Tim Henson Archetype by Neural dsp is fantastic.


----------



## ChickenAndARoll (Jun 24, 2022)

ShidoStrife said:


> Bought several VI woodwinds (singles, the main instruments) and VI solo strings I. I'll synchron-ize them when I have the fund, but even in the VI player they are very joyful to work with. Especially with timestretching, such a lifesaver. I think they should implement the offline timestretching into Synchron Player as well.
> 
> EZD3 is great too. Comes with tons of grooves and the included kits are very, very good. They're quite versatile you don't need any expansions unless you need very specific sounds.


I have to agree about the VI Woodwinds, I recently got the VI Alto and Tenor Sax and the VI Player is honestly really good, and the saxes sound great!


----------



## Baronvonheadless (Jun 24, 2022)

Well,


----------



## Alchemedia (Jun 24, 2022)

Baronvonheadless said:


> Well,



So you took my advice, eh?


----------



## AlbertSmithers (Jun 24, 2022)

zodiaclawl said:


> 8Dio Century Brass


I've got their trombone and love the fanfare shorts, not sure if there's any other library that does shorts as well as this one (maybe CSB?)


----------



## Chris Schmidt (Jun 24, 2022)

A New MIDI controller.

This one has more than 1 fader on it, so I can control all the other MIDI CCs at last instead of having to "draw" in information with the mouse like some kind of savage.


----------



## unclecheeks (Jun 24, 2022)

PrimeEagle said:


> Okay, I’m intrigued. What’s different about it?


… it’s very clingy! 🤓👍


----------



## STMICHAELS (Jun 24, 2022)

Chris Schmidt said:


> A New MIDI controller.
> 
> This one has more than 1 fader on it, so I can control all the other MIDI CCs at last instead of having to "draw" in information with the mouse like some kind of savage.


Which Controller did you end up with?


----------



## Greyscale (Jun 25, 2022)

daychase said:


> Aw, you can't just show us a gem like that without even giving us a name and breed!
> Your acquisitions are all stuff I'm interested in. Was there a reason you chose Notion in particular over other notation programs? How has it been so far?
> 
> I'm sure it's pretty entry-level compared to a lot of nominations here, but VSL Special Edition Vol. 1 has made writing with orchestral instruments so much more fun for me than everything I'd used before.


@daychase her name is Elli and she is a 5 1/2 Month old bernese mountain dog. 

My Switch (although it's not a complete switch because I still love cubase and dorico ) came because I was so upset with the expression maps in cubase (and Dorico). One day I saw a video with someone working with the Articulation Sets in Logic and I was a little jealous, but since I am a PC user I started googling and found out about the Sound Variations in Studio One, which they just recently added.
Then I downloaded the demo and was all in all very impressed and so I also got in touch with Notion. Because the score editor in Studio One is based on Notion and is fantastic. Miles ahead of the shitty score editor in Cubase. So I took a look into notion as well and saw that it has implemented handwriting and that got me hooked. It works soooo good and everything is very easy and you can connect it with Studio One which is also awsome. Notion is not a complete Notationsoftware, so if you need engraving stuff this is where other Software needs to come into play. But for composing it is awsome, it lets you dive into your composition without thinking about anything else. 

And while you're mentioning VSL SE. That was my entry level Drug for all VSL. And VSL provides soundsets for Notion for their new Prime edition so you get a very decent playback as well. And in Studio one you don't need to hassle with the Sound Variations VSL have already implemented them for all their librarys in Synchron Player. So all in all absolutely awsome.

Sorry for the long post


----------



## pranic (Jun 25, 2022)

Admittedly, I've picked up a good amount of instruments and plugins over the last six months. If I had to narrow it down, I'd give a huge vote to Heavyocity's Ascend mallets. They're just too good. I'm finding myself also pretty happy with the Soundpaint analogue synths (particularly the Jupiter 8 and Juno 60). I can't omit the Lunacy Audio CUBE expansions and LORES and BLOOM. Love em.


----------



## from_theashes (Jun 25, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> First, Congratulations on purchasing Spitfire Chamber Strings.
> 
> Second, You will surely be buying more Strings Libraries, remember this :
> 
> *You can never have enough Strings Libraries*. It's a fact, try to live with it.


But not this year!


----------



## LinusW (Jun 25, 2022)

There were two questions. 


> Your best 2022 acquisition so far?​


My Mac Studio, finally! 



> what is what you consider your best library purchase this year?


Ok, that'll be Spitfire Audio Appassionata Strings for me too.


----------



## Fr. hugo (Jun 25, 2022)

I bought Silka on a whim, and now I’m very much in love with her.


----------



## Chris Schmidt (Jun 25, 2022)

STMICHAELS said:


> Which Controller did you end up with?


This "Oxygen Pro" by M-Audio.

The box says something it didn't say on the site: It apparently "may expose you to" chemicals known to cause cancer.

These extra faders better be worth the cancer.


----------



## Baronvonheadless (Jun 25, 2022)

Chris Schmidt said:


> This "Oxygen Pro" by M-Audio.
> 
> The box says something it didn't say on the site: It apparently "may expose you to" chemicals known to cause cancer.
> 
> These extra faders better be worth the cancer.


I was recently in a ford fusion rental, leather seats, sun roof. Super nice car. Had the same warning inside regarding the material that the interior of the car was made from. Like wtf?


----------



## liquidlino (Jun 25, 2022)

Baronvonheadless said:


> I was recently in a ford fusion rental, leather seats, sun roof. Super nice car. Had the same warning inside regarding the material that the interior of the car was made from. Like wtf?


Sunlight causes cancer. Everything causes cancer. It's just fear of litigation causing absurd warnings to being added to everything.


----------



## Chris Schmidt (Jun 25, 2022)

liquidlino said:


> Sunlight causes cancer. Everything causes cancer. It's just fear of litigation causing absurd warnings to being added to everything.


I have little trouble believing (micro)plastics cause cancer though.


----------



## Geoff Grace (Jun 25, 2022)

The warning may be due to California’s Proposition 65.

According to Wikipedia, “If California were a sovereign nation, it would rank as the world's fifth largest economy, ahead of India and behind Germany.”

As a result, California’s laws can affect global product information and marketing.

Best,

Geoff


----------



## Geoff Grace (Jul 22, 2022)

Okay, I’ll place yet another vote for Appassionata Strings. Great job, Spitfire Audio!

Best,

Geoff


----------



## davidson (Jul 22, 2022)

Emmanuel Rousseau said:


> - An unreleased brass library I've been using for a few weeks : Will make sure to edit this post when this one is out


Has this mystery brass library been released yet?


----------



## Zanshin (Jul 22, 2022)

davidson said:


> Has this mystery brass library been released yet?


My guess: https://www.westwoodinstruments.com/instruments/solobrassuntamed/


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Jul 22, 2022)

@Zanshin @davidson Brass Untamed sounds lovely but it wasn't this one! Still unreleased


----------



## Akarin (Jul 22, 2022)

Zanshin said:


> My guess: https://www.westwoodinstruments.com/instruments/solobrassuntamed/


Nope... that's the one I was using 😬 I'll make a video when I'm back from vacation.


----------



## PeterN (Jul 22, 2022)

Best 2022 acquisition?

Speakers on new MacBook (Air) - they are amazing for checking mixes - and no tool has beat EzBass from 2021 yet.


----------



## marius_dm (Jul 28, 2022)

Is Appassionata that good? I only have their solo strings and Albion One. Solo strings was such a disappointment that I swore I’ll never buy anything ever again from them.


----------



## Bluemount Score (Jul 28, 2022)

Petition to rename this thread to "2022 Appassionata FOMO / GAS"


----------



## Denkii (Jul 28, 2022)

marius_dm said:


> Is Appassionata that good? I only have their solo strings and Albion One. Solo strings was such a disappointment that I swore I’ll never buy anything ever again from them.


Solo strings needs some serious work to get it about right, yeah. Certainly one of those where you have to specifically work towards the libraries strengths a lot.

Appassionata is Vista on steroids.
Is it good? Depends on if you value "that sound" enough to pay it's asking price.
It is limited and it does one job but it does that one job very well.
I would not recommend it to someone who still needs bread and butter strings but if money is no object and you just want something that does romantic legato very well: Yes it's good.


----------



## ZeroZero (Jul 28, 2022)

EanS said:


> I step forward to boldly confess that my best (single) acquisition (just one, as asked) this year is
> HOOPUS.
> 
> First and mostly, it gave me a sense of a comprehensive orchestra, I was a bit fed up building a frankenstein. No, first budget. Second, the sound, I also have BBCSO Core but it's so pink... so vanilla... I feel like you need to brew a cup of tea and have a blanket on your lap to compose with it.
> ...


The one thing I found a surprise in Opus is that each instrument has its own loaded reverb and you can't share them - only direct to external to product reverb. So, I bought Spaces II (EW) . Very please with this as an orchestral reverb.


----------



## ZeroZero (Jul 28, 2022)

AlbertSmithers said:


> I've got their trombone and love the fanfare shorts, not sure if there's any other library that does shorts as well as this one (maybe CSB?)


I got really dissapointed with them when they sold me a tenor sax with notes missing (lower register B and Bb). I play sax.


----------



## Markrs (Jul 28, 2022)

ZeroZero said:


> The one thing I found a surprise in Opus is that each instrument has its own loaded reverb and you can't share them - only direct to external to product reverb. So, I bought Spaces II (EW) . Very please with this as an orchestral reverb.


You can create a reverb bus in Opus and direct the patches to that so they share a reverb


----------



## Crowe (Jul 28, 2022)

> *Your best 2022 acquisition so far?*​


As of yesterday, F-Zero GX for Gamecube.


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Jul 28, 2022)

Crowe said:


> As of yesterday, F-Zero GX for Gamecube.


That game is awesome and nerve wrecking at the same time. Had it from when it was released.


----------



## Karmand (Jul 28, 2022)

It was a macRack but now it is our house!


----------



## Phazma (Jul 28, 2022)

Best library purchase? Musical Sampling Trailer Brass.
Worst library purchase? Musical Sampling Adventure Brass.


----------



## Denkii (Jul 28, 2022)

Crowe said:


> As of yesterday, F-Zero GX for Gamecube.


Enjoy the stupid tunnel time trial mission


----------



## ZeroZero (Jul 28, 2022)

Markrs said:


> You can create a reverb bus in Opus and direct the patches to that so they share a reverb


Well. That would surpise me as i was told you cannot share reverb in Opus by EW support.
Z


----------



## Markrs (Jul 28, 2022)

ZeroZero said:


> Well. That would surpise me as i was told you cannot share reverb in Opus by EW support.
> Z


I remember seeing it on a tutorial video, might have been a groove3 one or maybe a YouTube video, maybe worth checking the manual. But I am pretty sure your have effect busses within Opus.

If you watch the below video you will see there is a Reverb track in the mix console and later shows a group delay effect being added to an FX buss and routed abed instruments routed to it and routed out to a track in the DAW.


----------



## Loïc D (Jul 28, 2022)

In a few months hindsight, it’s hands down my refurb’d MBP 16 M1 Max. I can drop as many tracks and plugins, work for several hours and it’s never stalled nor breaking a sweat.
That is utterly impressive.

Next to it is my Dell business laptop that farts heat once I open 3 Chrome tabs and 2 Excel worksheets. And restarts for updating in my back when I go to take a leak. And has the build quality and life expectancy of a Stormtrooper.


----------



## makimakimusic (Jul 28, 2022)

Everything from Evolution Series and Cinematic Studio Series


----------



## Kslovelace (Jul 28, 2022)

After years of collecting a ridiculous amount of sample libraries and being content but never truly excited, I decided to go all in on orchestral tools and the sine player discography earlier this year. I should have bought into orchestral tools a long time ago but am happy I waited until most of their libraries had been converted to sine player. Despite the mostly negative comments surrounding the player on the forum, I have had zero issues. My sessions have been able to be larger than ever without freezing or bouncing, I no longer need 10 to 15 gigs of ram for overhead/ scripts and my Cubase sessions are no longer 200mb+ in size causing slow save times. I haven’t been this excited to sit down and start writing every morning in a long time.


----------



## David Kudell (Jul 28, 2022)

For me it’s Berlin Con Sordino. Not only do they sound beautiful, but I have used them a bunch already on movie cues because the warmer sound of them sits under the dialog so well.

(disclaimer I do videos for OT yada yada yada)


----------



## SupremeFist (Jul 28, 2022)

1. A daughter
2. Sequential Take 5
3. Softube Model 84
🤘🏻


----------



## Denkii (Jul 28, 2022)

SupremeFist said:


> 1. A daughter
> 2. Sequential Take 5
> 3. Softube Model 84
> 🤘🏻


Acquisition? Guess that's one way to call her. Don't tell her (or the mum) 
Congrats


----------



## SupremeFist (Jul 28, 2022)

Denkii said:


> Acquisition? Guess that's one way to call her. Don't tell her (or the mum)
> Congrats


Thanks man! ❤️


----------



## Denkii (Jul 28, 2022)

SupremeFist said:


> Thanks man! ❤️


I have one question though: how's her legato?
Asking for muziksculp.


----------



## SupremeFist (Jul 28, 2022)

Denkii said:


> I have one question though: how's her legato?
> Asking for muziksculp.


It's actually very good if what you want is "aaah-waaah-wahhwaaah".


----------



## Casiquire (Jul 28, 2022)

SupremeFist said:


> It's actually very good if what you want is "aaah-waaah-wahhwaaah".


Very connected and smooth, some babies don't even need to stop for air and can just wail forever! I'm kidding, congratulations man that's huge!!


----------



## Denkii (Jul 28, 2022)

SupremeFist said:


> It's actually very good if what you want is "aaah-waaah-wahhwaaah".


I don't need that right now. Maybe i can get a good deal on Black Friday.
On second thought I'll probably want to wait until the bugs are fleshed out. Remind me in 21 years.


----------



## AlbertSmithers (Jul 28, 2022)

ZeroZero said:


> I got really dissapointed with them when they sold me a tenor sax with notes missing (lower register B and Bb). I play sax.


Ahh sorry to hear that. It seems that there are some things these products do really well, and some things they don't.


----------



## Crowe (Jul 28, 2022)

SupremeFist said:


> 1. A daughter


Ah man, I hear the return policies on those are pretty questionable.

EDIT: Good thing we're used to those around here.


----------



## Denkii (Jul 28, 2022)

Crowe said:


> Ah man, I hear the return policies on those are pretty questionable.
> 
> EDIT: Good thing we're used to those around here.


Pretty sure it's easier to resell one of those than a sample library.

... I'm going straight to hell.


----------



## Henrik B. Jensen (Jul 28, 2022)

3DC said:


> God forbit something happens to this precious instrument the return policy is the last thing you have to worry about.


“I don’t mind going back to jail” 😂😂😂


----------



## Trash Panda (Jul 28, 2022)

Denkii said:


> Pretty sure it's easier to resell one of those than a sample library.
> 
> ... I'm going straight to hell.


This may be true, but you wouldn’t believe the amount of paperwork involved in the license transfer.


----------



## StillLife (Jul 28, 2022)

Softube Console Fader


----------



## Akarin (Jul 28, 2022)

3DC said:


> God forbit something happens to this precious instrument the return policy is the last thing you have to worry about.


As someone with 6 daughters, I approve of this t-shirt.


----------



## NuNativs (Jul 28, 2022)

Akarin said:


> As someone with 6 daughters, I approve of this t-shirt.


holy hesus man, how do you find time to compose?!?!?!?


----------



## giwro (Jul 28, 2022)

Synthesizer V. I’ve been too busy cranking out a new pipe organ sample set for Hauptwerk to use it much, but the week or so I played with it after I got it, I can already tell it’s going to revolutionize some things for me.


----------



## Wunderhorn (Jul 28, 2022)

I bought a house. An old Victorian beauty...
Oh, sample libraries? Well there was Pathfinder Cello, Audio Imperia Fluid Brass and WW and Heavyocity's Mosaic Bass that were met with instant glee.


----------



## HCMarkus (Jul 28, 2022)

3DC said:


> God forbit something happens to this precious instrument the return policy is the last thing you have to worry about.


_Son, just do me a favor... don't make me kill again._

As a musician, not a gun owner, I was never able to pull that line off convincingly. But my daughter survived, regardless. She even married a musician. Let me rephrase... she even married a very successful musician. He and I discuss mixes; pretty cool!

As far as 2022 purchases, Mac Studio Ultra wins.


----------



## carlc (Jul 28, 2022)

My most favorite purchase so far this year was my custom-spec’d Tom Anderson Guardian Angel with quilted maple drop-top, caramelized neck, and custom pickup configuration. The best part was getting to tour the factory and see how they applied the various finishes before finalizing my order. Like a dream come true 

Back to libraries, I would say it is a tie between Bernard Herrmann Composer Toolkit (BHCT) and Heavyocity’s Damage 2. I am late to the party on both of these and I regret not buying them sooner!


----------



## EanS (Jul 28, 2022)

carlc said:


> My most favorite purchase so far this year was my custom-spec’d Tom Anderson Guardian Angel with quilted maple drop-top, caramelized neck, and custom pickup configuration. The best part was getting to tour the factory and see how they applied the various finishes before finalizing my order. Like a dream come true
> 
> Back to libraries, I would say it is a tie between Bernard Herrmann Composer Toolkit (BHCT) and Heavyocity’s Damage 2. I am late to the party on both of these and I regret not buying them sooner!


Andersons besides the beauty are so hifi sounding, it's amazing how irl and even on videos you feel a pristine precise detailed tone all there. Love the finish and thank you for not requesting gold hardware ❤️


----------



## PaulieDC (Jul 28, 2022)

carlc said:


> My most favorite purchase so far this year was my custom-spec’d Tom Anderson Guardian Angel with quilted maple drop-top, caramelized neck, and custom pickup configuration. The best part was getting to tour the factory and see how they applied the various finishes before finalizing my order. Like a dream come true
> 
> Back to libraries, I would say it is a tie between Bernard Herrmann Composer Toolkit (BHCT) and Heavyocity’s Damage 2. I am late to the party on both of these and I regret not buying them sooner!


Sweeeeeeeeeet! Curly maple top and binding is gorgeous, and 24 frets, nice!
He'd never remember this but I met Tom when he came to the Kramer factory when I was working there in the mid 80s. He was such a nice guy I actually asked him if he had any positions open in his shop in Thousand Oaks, lol. Until I remembered what it would cost to move there from Jersey, and back then I couldn't afford to pay attention.

Beautiful instrument and being an Anderson, I don't even have to ask if it plays nice.


----------



## carlc (Jul 29, 2022)

PaulieDC said:


> Sweeeeeeeeeet! Curly maple top and binding is gorgeous, and 24 frets, nice!
> He'd never remember this but I met Tom when he came to the Kramer factory when I was working there in the mid 80s. He was such a nice guy I actually asked him if he had any positions open in his shop in Thousand Oaks, lol. Until I remembered what it would cost to move there from Jersey, and back then I couldn't afford to pay attention.
> 
> Beautiful instrument and being an Anderson, I don't even have to ask if it plays nice.


Extremely nice, and very humble. I live right down the road from the factory. My dream would be to retire comfortably and go work there for free doing whatever they'd let me do.


----------



## carlc (Jul 29, 2022)

EanS said:


> Andersons besides the beauty are so hifi sounding, it's amazing how irl and even on videos you feel a pristine precise detailed tone all there. Love the finish and thank you for not requesting gold hardware ❤️


Eeewww, gold hardware, I would never!  

Yes, the tones are amazing. I am planning to replace the pickups on my PRS SE with some Anderson pickups when I get the chance. It's great that he sells them separately and at a reasonable price.


----------



## Release (Jul 29, 2022)

If you can believe it, Kontakt Komplete. Now, you need to realize that I'm nowhere near the level you guys are at, I'm just here to have fun. I'm 56 now and have played guitar since I was a kid and since the advances in digital amps have evolved at such a staggering pace, I figured I'd branch out and see what was happening in the world of other instruments. 

So I got in on one of the IK Group Buys and was pretty impressed. A lot of crap to sift through but there were a few absolute gems in there. Then I started to notice Kontakt being mentioned everywhere. I figured I'd give it a shot. I got in, and wow, what a ride it's been!!! I started with Komplete 13 and then found the ProjectSAM free orchestra and was floored. Right around that time the Symphobia were on sale. So I got those 2. Pretty soon I was checking out everything from everybody (within budget of course). The latest to blow my mind was the Intimate Strings from Spitfire. 

Needless to say, an entire world has opened up to me and I am _absolutely floored_ with what I have been discovering. All because of Kontakt. And I know that someday, _someday_, I'll actually get back to writing and recording and not just tinkering with everything and making endless presets. But man, this has been so much fun!! Everyday, mind blown.


----------



## filipjonathan (Jul 29, 2022)

Release said:


> Pretty soon I was checking out everything from everybody


Ahhh good ol days


----------



## zimm83 (Jul 29, 2022)

NI Lores. Absolutely amazing. And so many cool presets.
And of course Damage 2 !


----------



## carlc (Jul 29, 2022)

zimm83 said:


> NI Lores. Absolutely amazing. And so many cool presets.
> And of course Damage 2 !


Lores looks interesting. Would something like this typically be added to one of the Komplete bundles in the future?


----------



## Denkii (Jul 29, 2022)

carlc said:


> Lores looks interesting. Would something like this typically be added to one of the Komplete bundles in the future?


Usually everything that gets published by NI ends up in one of their bundle tiers eventually.


----------



## thebeesknees22 (Jul 29, 2022)

This year was my hardware vocal chain build year. (I've previously just been UAD stuff)

I think my favourite purchases so far were my manley reference mic, and I decided to jump into the 500 series black hole, and picked up a lunchbox and an api512v pre. oh and I finally picked up a Distressor which I really love a lot too. 

I got the manley reference and lunchbox used for a good price. I picked up some other stuff too like an api527 compressor and whatnot, but those above are my top picks. 

Now I just need to stop working so much overtime at work so I can actually use them lol

next year I'll be back to guitars/basses. I need to round out my 7 string collection.


----------



## MaxOctane (Jul 29, 2022)

3DC said:


>


Sheesh, what an aggressive t-shirt. I know it's a joke, but as a parent to two daughters who just entered their teens, I just roll my eyes whenever people joke about "Better buy a shotgun." How about, instead, let's try teaching our daughters how to recognize and develop good relationships, and how to always make good life choices and stay away from toxic or even violent personalities? How about let's not reduce girls to helpless victims whose chasteness and "purity" we must protect? I daresay that the people that enjoy the fantasy of aggressively protecting daughters against boys, never themselves learned how to find or maintain healthy relationships.

OK, <_ends rant_>. 

My best purchases this year: Gibson Les Paul 60s standard, Fender jazzmaster, OT Strings bundle, and a big investment in VSL's synchron orchestra + Big Bang Orchestra.


----------



## GeorgeThatMusicGuy (Jul 29, 2022)

I believe I previously wrote here what my best purchases had been, however, since then, I've picked up Spitfire Chamber Strings, and that is most certainly the best thing I have picked up and will pick up. I won Orchestral Tools Berlin Con Sordino Strings in the KVR giveaway, however, due to the atrocious load times of Sine player (a simple cello sustain patch takes 5 minutes to load) I can't rate it that highly, unfortunately - but it does sound very very good!


----------



## Henrik B. Jensen (Jul 29, 2022)

GeorgeThatMusicGuy said:


> I believe I previously wrote here what my best purchases had been, however, since then, I've picked up Spitfire Chamber Strings, and that is most certainly the best thing I have picked up and will pick up. I won Orchestral Tools Berlin Con Sordino Strings in the KVR giveaway, however, due to the atrocious load times of Sine player (a simple cello sustain patch takes 5 minutes to load) I can't rate it that highly, unfortunately - but it does sound very very good!


Have you checked that your antivirus does not include the folder with OT Berlin Con Sordino?

Just checking, it’s the only thing I can think of that might cause it.


----------



## GeorgeThatMusicGuy (Jul 29, 2022)

Henrik B. Jensen said:


> Have you checked that your antivirus does not include the folder with OT Berlin Con Sordino?
> 
> Just checking, it’s the only thing I can think of that might cause it.


That whole drive is exempt from my antivirus so that's unfortunately not it. It happens with most sine libraries I have, but this is by far the worst experience I've had with it.


----------



## Futchibon (Jul 29, 2022)

GeorgeThatMusicGuy said:


> I believe I previously wrote here what my best purchases had been, however, since then, I've picked up Spitfire Chamber Strings, and that is most certainly the best thing I have picked up and will pick up. I won Orchestral Tools Berlin Con Sordino Strings in the KVR giveaway, however, due to the atrocious load times of Sine player (a simple cello sustain patch takes 5 minutes to load) I can't rate it that highly, unfortunately - but it does sound very very good!


The loading times of the Sine player must be a result of your system, all Sine libraries load perfectly fast for me.


----------



## Awoo Composer (Jul 29, 2022)

Soundiron Flatulus


----------



## GeorgeThatMusicGuy (Jul 29, 2022)

Futchibon said:


> The loading times of the Sine player must be a result of your system, all Sine libraries load perfectly fast for me.


This is the second system I've had issues with Sine on, and you are in fact the first person I've spoken to who doesn't seem to have issues with Sine. What are your system specs, and more peculiarly, what is your internet speed? I think a large reason Sine in general takes a while to load is because it's communicating with the OT servers to get the store information etc.


----------



## Futchibon (Jul 29, 2022)

GeorgeThatMusicGuy said:


> This is the second system I've had issues with Sine on, and you are in fact the first person I've spoken to who doesn't seem to have issues with Sine. What are your system specs, and more peculiarly, what is your internet speed? I think a large reason Sine in general takes a while to load is because it's communicating with the OT servers to get the store information etc.


I have 3 at home including a Mac Mini M1 16GB, and at Uni use a mac pro but also sometimes an imac, none of which have issues with load times. I'd give OT an email as their support is pretty quick and BCSS is awesome!


----------



## ZTYAAA (Jul 29, 2022)

VSL dimension strings 1 ?


----------



## DrSgtShock (Jul 30, 2022)

After years I finally found a matching 8” tom for my tama kit (the finish/wood were discontinued). I know toms are arguably the least vital part to a kit but I just love the extra color and musicality that it has added. 

In terms of VIs/samples/software though I’d probably say VEP. I only have one machine but the amount of time it saves on loads/saves is worth every dime for me.


----------



## Alex Niedt (Jul 30, 2022)

GeorgeThatMusicGuy said:


> I won Orchestral Tools Berlin Con Sordino Strings in the KVR giveaway, however, due to the atrocious load times of Sine player (a simple cello sustain patch takes 5 minutes to load) I can't rate it that highly, unfortunately - but it does sound very very good!


You really, really should hit up support, because that's not even remotely normal. I just loaded the full 1.4GB Celli patch of 19 articulations in ~10 seconds.


----------



## jesussaddle (Aug 6, 2022)

holywilly said:


> I layer BCSS with VSL Elite to add characters to my mockups, and will also layer with live string recordings too. The results are stunning.


BCSS = Berlin Con Sordino Strings - nice! I would like to try that one!


----------



## The NyerKing (Nov 8, 2022)

Casiquire said:


> So far, I'm going with Berlin Con Sordino. They really need to bring their main Berlin Strings legato up to the same standard for all instruments. But that's not going to be the coolest thing I get this year. I'm likely to get a new mixing console and some channel strips and other hardware. That'll make a much bigger impact on what I do than any new library can anymore.


Now you're talking! I'm currently looking at all the Wes Audio 500 series stuff.


----------



## Casiquire (Nov 8, 2022)

The NyerKing said:


> Now you're talking! I'm currently looking at all the Wes Audio 500 series stuff.


I'm thinking of being Basic and getting the Big Six. It can loop back in from the DAW, it only has four mic inputs but I'm not recording a full band just one instrument or vocal at a time anyway, and those four inputs are good quality, so it seems to tick all the right boxes. I'm not 100% sold on that, but it seems like a great starting point.

I was curious to get into 500 series but for something good quality, I don't see the cost benefit. Maybe once I have the Big Six as a foundation it'll be a useful way to expand my options, but I'm leaning toward just getting full 19" racks. I wish it didn't take me until the age of 33 to figure out how much better I work with hardware, and the advantages of tactile and non-visual feedback. As always if you think I'm way off base, I'd love to hear that and look into suggestions, like I just did with the 500 unit you mentioned 😊


----------



## unclecheeks (Nov 8, 2022)

Casiquire said:


> I'm thinking of being Basic and getting the Big Six. It can loop back in from the DAW, it only has four mic inputs but I'm not recording a full band just one instrument or vocal at a time anyway, and those four inputs are good quality, so it seems to tick all the right boxes. I'm not 100% sold on that, but it seems like a great starting point.
> 
> I was curious to get into 500 series but for something good quality, I don't see the cost benefit. Maybe once I have the Big Six as a foundation it'll be a useful way to expand my options, but I'm leaning toward just getting full 19" racks. I wish it didn't take me until the age of 33 to figure out how much better I work with hardware, and the advantages of tactile and non-visual feedback. As always if you think I'm way off base, I'd love to hear that and look into suggestions, like I just did with the 500 unit you mentioned 😊


Have you considered something like the Softube Console 1? That could satisfy the hands-on itch while still giving you the flexibility of working in-the-box.


----------



## Casiquire (Nov 8, 2022)

unclecheeks said:


> Have you considered something like the Softube Console 1? That could satisfy the hands-on itch while still giving you the flexibility of working in-the-box.


I'm trying to go more and more hardware, on the whole, and back off the DAW a little bit at a time.


----------



## ZeroZero (Nov 8, 2022)

Sonokinetic are ing. No brainier


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Nov 9, 2022)

My new ADAM A7Vs 

And when ADAM get their A Control out of beta release, I will enjoy using that all the more for tweaking the EQ curves and applying the Sonarworks room profile


----------



## Mike Fox (Nov 9, 2022)

Berlin Strings bundle, though I do wish they were in Kontakt.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Nov 9, 2022)

Educational resources!

Books:
The Musician's Guide to Theory and Analysis
The Study of Orchestration
Principles of Orchestration
Reharmonization Techniques
Creative Orchestration
Analyzing Classical Form
Musical Composition
Hollywood Harmony
The Music of the Lord of the Rings
Composing Music
The Jazz Harmony Book

Courses:
Master the Score
The Secrets of Orchestration
A smattering of others (but those two are the best ones)

Enough to keep me busy for YEARS! And I never will get bored of the "sound" (unlike sample libraries and synths).


----------



## Jackdaw (Nov 9, 2022)

Mike Fox said:


> Berlin Strings bundle, though I do wish they were in Kontakt.


Same here, though I'm completely happy with Sine


----------



## The NyerKing (Nov 10, 2022)

Casiquire said:


> I'm thinking of being Basic and getting the Big Six. It can loop back in from the DAW, it only has four mic inputs but I'm not recording a full band just one instrument or vocal at a time anyway, and those four inputs are good quality, so it seems to tick all the right boxes. I'm not 100% sold on that, but it seems like a great starting point.
> 
> I was curious to get into 500 series but for something good quality, I don't see the cost benefit. Maybe once I have the Big Six as a foundation it'll be a useful way to expand my options, but I'm leaning toward just getting full 19" racks. I wish it didn't take me until the age of 33 to figure out how much better I work with hardware, and the advantages of tactile and non-visual feedback. As always if you think I'm way off base, I'd love to hear that and look into suggestions, like I just did with the 500 unit you mentioned 😊


I think you're on point with getting the Big Six. Seems like a good starting point. I've had several hardware options and sold and bought others and only now am starting to get closer to my workflow needs. I had the Softube Console 1 and hated it. Though, in its defense it did sound nice. I currently track through my Sonic Farms Creamer Plus using its preamps. My interface is an Antelope Audio Discrete 8 Pro. And for mastering I'm using a Neve Master Buss Processor. I'm in the same boat as you, in that I only track one instrument at a time so having just a simple preamp with two INs suits my needs. Where I want to upgrade my sound is on the master buss, thus, I'm looking at the Wes Audio 500 series stuff. It's 100% analog with a plugin that's 100% recallable. Pretty cool having both analog and digital play together in that way.

Anyway, best of luck with the SSL stuff. From what I can tell they make good products.


----------



## PebbleStream (Nov 10, 2022)

zodiaclawl said:


> 8Dio Century Brass


Curious to know, what brass library were you using before (if any)?


----------

